# EYE problem..



## DragosP (Apr 5, 2013)

I have quite a big problem, this girl doesn't have straight eyes and i can't find anything to make them ok i tried a lot and didn't work... can you help me please?
 this is one of them....


----------



## texkam (Apr 5, 2013)

Softer lighting. Less processing. Level and crop tighter.


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't see any issue with "straight eyes".  The issue I see with the eyes is the bad job of over whitening them.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 5, 2013)

What eye problem??? She's so pretty I didn't see anything wrong...except maybe some over-enthusiastic image-processing.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 5, 2013)

Shooting with an on camera flash will destroy all the texture and detail.
Shoot with a smaller aperture.
Do much, much, much less post-processing.


----------



## DragosP (Apr 5, 2013)

The eye from the left is looking in another direction.. don;t you see? go over the procesing is just about the pupil or something .. she's not looking with both eyes in the same direction...


----------



## Derrel (Apr 5, 2013)

DragosP said:


> The eye from the left is looking in another direction.. don;t you see? go over the procesing is just about the pupil or something .. she's not looking with both eyes in the same direction...



Ummm, yeah, I guess you're right, but I have seen MUCH worse. In the USA we refer to this as "lazy eye", although there surely is a fancy medical term. As far as this condition goes, hers is not having much affect on "me" when I look at the shot. Yeah, okay, apparently she has this issue,m but as I said...I do not see anything wrong with "her", or her eyes, or whatever. She's very pretty. Yeah,she has one eye that's not trained in the same,exact direction as the other...buuuuut...it's not a deal-breaker.


----------



## KmH (Apr 5, 2013)

Got Photoshop CS 5 or CS 6? Investigate the *Puppet Warp* feature.
Puppet Warp | Understanding Adobe Photoshop CS6 | Adobe TV

using puppet warp in portraits - Bing


----------



## sashbar (May 8, 2013)

If she is a good friend, ask her to look at her nose, then raise her eyes and look at the space above it - I.e. the point right in from of her eyes. Then ask her to slowly move her focus to some object to the left of your camera. Probably just half a meter left no more than that. It is not difficult at all after a minute of training. Put on cont. shooting and keep shooting while she is doing it.  It is fun so she will be smiling if not laughing. No guarantee, but you can get lucky with one or two shots.
I never tried that, but that is what I would do if the girl insisted on her eyes looking straight. It is very personal and some may look utterly stupid while doing this methinks.  So take it just as a suggestion.


----------

